# 8 pt mount



## hyprlt900 (Dec 20, 2015)

Got my 8 pt back from North Runner Taxidermy


----------



## bear claw (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## mauserbull (Dec 20, 2015)

nice one


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 21, 2015)

Super buck!  Congrats!


----------



## GillCommander (Jan 11, 2016)

wendell does fantastic work!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 11, 2016)

He looks great. Congrats!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice, Wendell mounted the one in my avatar


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice buck mount! Counts!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice mount. Wendell does a great job.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nice mount!  Looks great and great buck!


----------



## ranger1977 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dang hoss!! Congrats. Beautiful mount.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 30, 2016)

very nice, congrats


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 4, 2016)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2016)

That's a keeper!


----------



## Fork Horn (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow that's a nice buck and a good-looking mount to boot.


----------

